# panama city jetties



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

we'll i decided thursday to head down to the jetties and was it a great trip .although the tide was ripping early it still was nothing short of awesome. lots and lots of nice mangroves and the tropicals were out in full force.


----------

